# Electric Upgrade Question



## Hugh Jarse (29/5/14)

Hi All,

Looking at upgrading the rig from gas to electric and have a few questions.

Looking at having a 15amp point installed outside in my 'dedicated brewing area' to run a PID controlled setup. 

Plan is to run my 2200w HERMS and pump on a 10amp from inside the house and run the HLT and BK from the 15amp.

Is there anywhere to calculate vol of water/amp-watt/time to work out size of element suitable? I am looking at 3000w in each HLT and BK at the moment so I can run a second pump if needed. Will only be brewing around 20l per batch at most.

Cheers for all input.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/5/14)

There is a formula to work out watts per degree per volume over time.

I just dont have it handy.


----------



## gava (29/5/14)

Hi Mate,

This is a nice little calculator http://www.phpdoc.info/brew/boilcalc.html

Cheers
Gavin


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/5/14)

If you want to do it the hard way...or you have no life try here

http://www.sunnyhotwater.com/math.html


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (29/5/14)

I was looking at this the other day as I am getting the shits with cleaning soot off my pot and stumbled upon this this site*,*

http://elementsofheating.wordpress.com/2012/09/26/how-to-calculate-the-kw-required-to-heat-a-volume-of-water-in-a-particular-time


----------



## Hugh Jarse (29/5/14)

Thanks for the info guys.

Seems like the 3000w elements will do the trick pretty well.

Just have to set the control panel with the split power and should be underway.

Just finished wiring the TempMate controller for make do herms and will order the PIDS etc tonight for a slow build project.

I take it Auber Instruments are the ducks nuts of PIDS and equipment?


----------



## Hugh Jarse (29/5/14)

rehabs_for_quitters said:


> I was looking at this the other day as I am getting the shits with cleaning soot off my pot and stumbled upon this this site*,*
> 
> http://elementsofheating.wordpress.com/2012/09/26/how-to-calculate-the-kw-required-to-heat-a-volume-of-water-in-a-particular-time


My Google must be broken…….. farked if I could find any useful information :unsure:

Cheers mate, awesome info.


----------



## old mike (29/5/14)

Hugh Jarse said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> Seems like the 3000w elements will do the trick pretty well.
> 
> ...


Use ohms law to calculate the wattage capability of a power point, multiply amp by voltage to find watts, 15 amps at 240v will power one 3600w element.
Auber make a nice PID but they are priced above others available and charge $20 shipping to down under, performance is no better no worse than others lot cheaper inc shipping.


----------



## Hugh Jarse (29/5/14)

Any suggestions old mike? Based on experience?


----------



## old mike (29/5/14)

Depends what you want it to do for you, straight mashing/step mashing etc


----------



## Hugh Jarse (29/5/14)

Run of the mill mashing at the moment. Will be quite a while before I look at steps, but then again, if the price is right, may as well build it properly the first time.


----------

